
The House's NSA bill could allow more spying than ever. You call this reform? - Cbasedlifeform
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/mar/25/house-nsa-bill-end-bulk-collection-act-reform
======
higherpurpose
Obama proposes a slight improvement to appease his own party's electorate,
House proposes something much worse to appease its own electorate (or maybe
just their pay masters), and then they "compromise" in the middle, where the
middle is significantly worse than the current situation, and then everyone
(in the government) is happy! US politics as usual.

